# Did anybody here ever watch the Wonder Years?



## Craig (Dec 18, 2004)

Sometimes I get curious about actors from movies or tv that I've watched in the past...so I go to IMDB and check out what these people are up to. 

Josh Saviano played "Paul", the brainy Jewish friend of "Kevin" (Fred Savage)...interestingly enough, the guys at IMDB found that he's now a lawyer in New York. You can check out his firm at THIS LINK
Scroll down, his name is in the far right column 6 names down. Kinda funny if you ask me. I guess I'm probably a dork, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 18, 2004)

I've watched that show, and that is intresting. I often look up actors and actresses in shows I watch to see their real age. I am so often shocked that an actor playing a teen is in their late 20's!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2004)

Yeah, I always enjoyed that show. Fred Savage was, of course, the guy from _The Princess Bride_. The Saviano link was very interesting. I still get nostalgic when I hear Joe Cocker's version of "With a Little Help From My Friends."


----------



## cupotea (Dec 18, 2004)

I watched that show! I also watched, though not as much, _Boy Meets World_ which starred Ben Savage, Fred's younger brother.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep, watch it.


----------



## heywhatsup (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Yeah, I always enjoyed that show. Fred Savage was, of course, the guy from _The Princess Bride_. The Saviano link was very interesting. I still get nostalgic when I hear Joe Cocker's version of "With a Little Help From My Friends."



i get nostalgic when i hear the song too.....

also i had a HUGE CRUSH ON WHINNIE....i was like the same age of the kids on the show when i watched it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 2, 2005)

Well when you here what happened to Home Alone star McCauly Caulkin or where Beaver Cleaver from Leave it to Beaver is now-- it makes the overall "Where are they now?" file a little less attractive.
:bigsmile:


----------

